# Safestrap Changes Poll



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to solve some of the larger sticking points with Safestrap:
1. Device availability (not all devices have the right size of /preinstall for running Safestrap)
2. The silly long time it takes to stash away /data while the system is toggled from 1st to 2nd, etc.

So I started a Poll to gather more information from the people who are using it now.

See here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9131-safestrap-changes-poll/

Thanks for the support and helping me decide how to continue,

Hashcode


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

if still open will take poll tomorrow. couldnt from phone tonight..


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Voted and he'll yeah 1.5 isn't bad considering the plus side.


----------



## rqballjh (Sep 23, 2011)

Explanation of use nd instructions erally need to be dumbed down for the layman to understand and use please.


----------

